# Wood Trim Aquarium? (removal)



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking at a great deal on a tank for a friend but it has a tacky looking wooden trim on it. The trim itself is not made of wood, I believe it is plastic with some kind of cheap finish on it. I've heard of people wiping it off with acetone and others using krylon fusion paint over the trim. I just want some reputable first-hand experience so I'm asking you guys if anyone has successfully removed/painted over wooden trim on a tank.

Cheers


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I haven't done it myself, but the acetone is worth a try and if it doesn't work, paint it


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

From what I've seen with most aquariums is it's probably a vinyl layering. Try peeling it off, that or just refinish it with a better quality vinyl stripping from homedepot (like Cherry wood)


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Krylon paint bonds to plastic, so you'd have to scrape the "wood" pattern veneer off the frame first.

A little acetone would work but be careful - if you get it on any silicone seals, it could weaken them.


----------

